# OS X Sever (for Home...)



## BoA (Nov 24, 2001)

With the "theme" of being a "Digital Hub" comes a need to live up to this definition. There are many things I would love to share with my family via my home network but my options seem particularly limited.

We, in my home, are a Mac Family with four currently active Macs with:
   1 Rev A iMac 9.2.1 acting as a Server
   1 PowerBook G3/500 Firewire OS X
   1 iBook G3/500 9.2.1
   1 iBook G3/300 (Rev A.) OS X.
And, other than the iMac they are all AirPort equipped. This has allowed us to get very cozy with our Macs, using them throughout the house. 

However, there are many compromises I have had to make to allow us to get this cozy... Things that are particularly inefficient. Each of my laptops maintains:
   2 Gigs of MP3
   A complete install of MS Office
   A constant Network Share to my iMac
   A USB Printer Sharing connection to the iMac

What I want (to solve some of the common complaints of my family members) is a version of OS X Server that does everything the full version does but is limited to a specific number of seats. This version should provide features like:
  * MP3/QuickTime Streaming to the local network
  * 6 Subscriber Mail Server (unlimited addresses provided they are mapped to one or more of the six.)
  * a two domain Webserver (One would be fine...)
  * Fax Server (through the on-board Modem
  * Printer Server (LPD/LPR to Any Mac/OS X compatible printer must use in Server Queues for documents to be printed... i.e.: cannot rely on the originating computer still being "on-line" when the printer becomes available or completes the current job in a series of jobs.)

Again... in other words... I want a lot... and I don't want to spend $400 - $1,000 for this software... What I want is OS X Server (for home) for $129 to $199. It would be even "cooler" if this version was available as a "Network Appliance" a Mac OS X server without a console or display consisting of a small box or component case that was suitable for placement in a utility room. The only interfaces being USB, Firewire, Power, Ethernet, Telephone, and a slot for an AirPort card. All management is via a tool like the AirPort Manager or a Web Interface. For a hardware platform like this I'd be willing to pay in the $399, to $699 range. For such a device there would be an extensive market for upgrades, new applications and products that would really make a Mac a Digital Hub.

A something of a rambling... but it is rambling whose answer would make my life more convenient.

Bo...


----------



## julguribye (Dec 13, 2001)

...Wow!


----------

